# A4-Papier in Pixel



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse dass... ich versuche mit Gimp etwas schöne zu machen und es auf Papier drucken. Aber jedesmal hab ich so ein rumgekrampfe, die richtige Grösse zu finden!

Ich frage euch, wie gross sind A4-Papiere in Pixel?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

kannst ned eine neue datei öffnen und die cm maße vom dina4 eingeben?
wobei du den nicht durckbaren bereich abziehen musst^^


----------



## Vartez (31. Mai 2009)

240mm in der Breite und
297mm in der Höhe kann man eig in jedem Guten Design programm auch in mm angeben ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Mai 2009)

Du kannst Zentimeter nicht in Pixel umrechnen, da Pixel keine feste Grösse haben.

Das ist, als möchte man Liter in Kilometer umrechnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es bei dir anders ist, aber ich kann bei den Druckoptionen Größe des Bildes und Postion in mm einstellen.

Du kannst zB. auch ein Bild mit nur einem Pixel machen und dieses so ausdrucken, dass du auf dem Blatt ein 10 Zentimeter großes schwarzes Quadrat hast.
Denn wie Carcharoth gesagt hat haben Pixel keine feste Größe. Zwischen der minimalen Auflösung (begrenzt durch die Papiergröße) und der maximalen Auflösung (begrenzt durch die maximale Auflösung deines Druckers) ist alles möglich.


----------



## Pente (31. Mai 2009)

DIN A4 = 210x297mm

Bei einer Auflösung von 300 dpi wären das 2480x3508 Pixel.
Bei einer Auflösung von 72 dpi wären es 595x842 Pixel.

Die dpi (dots per inch) geben also an wieviel Pixel beispielsweise ein A4 Blatt beim Druck hat. Wenn du einen möglichst qualitativ hochwertigen Druck möchtest wählst du folglich eine möglichst hohe Auflösung. In der Regel arbeitet man hier mit 300 dpi. Wenn du Webgrafiken und ähnliches machst reichen 72 dpi vollkommen aus.

Wichtig ist nur, dass du nicht die Pixel einstellst bei der Erstellung des Dokuments sondern die Höhe / Breite in Millimetern und die gewünschte Auflösung in Pixel/Zoll.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Antworten, Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gruss Benji9


----------

